# My Knight Industries 3000



## Pitfall (Feb 20, 2009)

I need a better camera. This was a 07 GT500 Revell kit that I modified. Due to the fact that KI3T was basically a transformer, I took some liberties by choosing the features/appearances that I liked.


The 2 generations together.


The modified steering wheel and part of my thumb.


Body was painted black, the stripes are graphite. No decals here. I improved my masking technique by reading this forum. I couldn't have gotten results like this a few years ago. Clearcoated with Future.


Scanners on both cars. The hood was sculpted by me. The scanners are chromed plastic painted with Tamaya clear red.


Dash view.


Another dash view. KITT's interface that looks like a creepy eyeball to me was made from sheet styrene and a painted BB.


Rear View. The tail lights came out really well. I am pleased.


This kit was a dream to build (except for my modifications). It almost seemed like it was a Japanese kit. Total time 5 weeks, 3 weeks of that being work on the hood.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Nice. Conceptually Great. I would watch this show for sure....


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

vypurr59 said:


> Very Nice. Conceptually Great. I would watch this show for sure....


You mean *Knight Rider (2008)*??


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

cool - nice job


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Pretty sweet! Although the Mustang is a nice looking car, I wonder what made them change from the GM? I tried to watch the new show but it just didn't sit well with me. 

Yep you're right, you need a new camera! But the models look very nice despite the slightly fuzzy images. The hood on the Mustang looks very well done, nice work!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

whiskeyrat said:


> Pretty sweet! Although the Mustang is a nice looking car, I wonder what made them change from the GM?


My guess is the production company was shopping around for a new KITT and Ford made them the best deal.



whiskeyrat said:


> ...I tried to watch the new show but it just didn't sit well with me.


I don't think it sat well with _anybody_--terrible writing and, except for maybe Bruce Davison and Val Kilmer's voice, terrible performances.

Back to the main topic, nice work Pitfall! I picked up the Revell kit planning to do the same thing, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------

